# What breed is my new kitty?



## BCkitty (Oct 6, 2016)

I just adopted a kitty, free to a good home, about three weeks ago. Very friendly and playful. His name is Mateo. Not totally sure what breed he is though. The previous owners said that he is a Burmese but the photos on the internet don't seem to look like Mateo. Here's a picture of Mateo attached...
Bob


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

He's not Burmese, but he IS gorgeous.


----------



## BCkitty (Oct 6, 2016)

Ok thanks, yeh he is a beautiful cat eh. Any idea what breed he could possibly be?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Domestic Medium/Long Hair


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Most cats are "mutts" - and unless you buy from a reputable breeder and have papers to prove the bloodline that's what you have. Cats may look like mom or dad, but that doesn't give a breed, it is only looks.

I wonder why the previous owners said he was Burmese. When I was a child we were supposed to be getting a Persian kitten.... but there was a little problem: the mom-cat had gotten out and bred with a local tomcat. My kitten did have the fluffy Persian undercoat, but was not a longhair cat. So he was part-Persian. No papers on that litter, no way to tell for sure.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I agree....definitely not Burmese but Domestic Medium Longhair....somewhat Maine ****-like. By the way, a cat can have kittens by different sires in one litter, so some kittens may not look like the "father".


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

I wonder if they meant to say "Birman" rather than "Burmese"? Birmans are long-haired pointed cats with white feet. Your cat looks a little bit like a Ragdoll but is most likely a mix. He's a handsome fellow!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

As others have said, domestic medium (or long) hair, but I wonder, with his blue eyes, if he's got a little Snowshoe in him? I haven't seen too many black and white kitties with blue eyes, but maybe that's just my limited experience. 

At any rate, he is a sweetie.  He looks so soft and silky!


----------



## furryfriend (Apr 1, 2015)

She looks like our cat named Boots. Her nick name is Tuxedo Boots Button Nose.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks like there might be some Snowshoe in this beauty!!!!! I've never come across a purebred cat in my life, but I swear my last black cat was either part Burmese, or part Bombay, due to his extremely loving friendly personality.


----------

